
Show HN: Emoji Image URL Generator - miyuru
https://tools.beeimg.com/emoji/
======
brudgers
Is there a story behind the project?

~~~
miyuru
when I had the idea for this project, I searched and found most of the emoji
libraries had hosted on github, with their file names in written codepoint. so
I wanted to just put the emoji in url and get the image for the emoji. also I
wanted to resize the emoji images on the fly, where the others had hard coded
sizes like 32,64,128

